# November 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to  nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the  Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote  from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2013

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the  photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the  photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of September 2013  in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not  nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the  voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited  or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice  in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the  prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the  nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been  nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's  photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition.  

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to  nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image  icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they  gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread  where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to  leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little  arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your  compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see  them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be  it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link  arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very  tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if  people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


PS - REALLY sorry this is so late :blushing:


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2013)

The Pier by batmura


batmura said:


> C&C welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sm4him (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh sure, NOW there's a November nomination thread. 

Well, yeah, I nominate THIS by mishele. Unusual, creative, well-done, and I just can't stop looking at it.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/344397-hold.html


----------



## Ak172 (Nov 13, 2013)

Batmura I LOVE this picture. This is something I would hang in my home. great job and love it


----------



## Victo (Dec 14, 2013)

This one is simply awesome. The Breakers Cafe by sashbar :

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...385668806-breakers-cafe-breakers-cafe_web.jpg 


View attachment 62152


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 17, 2013)

This one does it for me.  Female Juvi Snowy owl release 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!





By CoastalConn http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/347171-holy-snowy-owl-gasm.html


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 17, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> This one does it for me. Female Juvi Snowy owl release 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shouldn't this be in the December thread?


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 17, 2013)

Aloicious said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > This one does it for me. Female Juvi Snowy owl release 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...



Oh crapola.  If so, mod please put me in my place.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2013)

What ever happened to october?!


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> What ever happened to october?!



It got snuck in: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...tober-2013-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2013)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > What ever happened to october?!
> ...



Figures that the one time I nominated the mods drop the ball and let the contest die.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2013)

The Man's out to git ya.


----------

